# Your year in hiking



## Mike P. (Dec 21, 2007)

There's still 10 days left & the start of winter hiking is tomorrow but some of you are also done for the year; so now is as good a time for the annual year in review thread.

For myself, I have one more hike planned which will get me to as many peaks as 2005 but not as many as 2006.  Since 2006 included a Presi-Traverse, and a couple of 1/2 pemi loops that could have been predicted.

Last winter I manged to get up Carrigain while Sawyer River Road was still open (late Dec. 2006 not 2007 but less than a year ago from today) and also did get up Washington in the winter after several trips where alternate destinations were the smarted choice.  Happened to take two different routes up the Tripyramids  in the Winter & Spring adding them to the 48 X 4 seasons list. (along with Washington & Moriah)

Spring brought me to one of the highlights of my year, the start of seeing several new peaks.  April was two new peaks in the Catskills (Graham & Balsam Lake) & then a new peak in NH (Crawford Dome) along with some new trails on my Moriah trip. 

Summer added several new peaks as I got back to the ADK's & endured Allen in the rain, had an enjoyable all day hike over Macomb, S. & E. Dix, Hough & Dix meeting some great people along the way.  i was too tired on day three to tackel my orginal plans but had a great time on Vanderwhacker & took a dip in the stream before heading home.  

The extra family vacation (other than the NJ Shore) was in the Adirondacks where we stayed in Lake Placid.  We did some tourist things like the scenic railroad & we drove up Whiteface one day (elevator up, walk down) & took the tram up from the ski area another day too.  We did do one small family hike up Baxter Mt. on a great day.  (The family photo is my laptop wallpaper) 

September came & I was hiking in NH on the FOT48 day & met a few people involved along with meeting some new members of the DOC who were on Zealcliff.  October & November brought foolish hikes & hikes foolishly done.  After a torrential rain, I did   Owl's head , crossing at least one river crossing & probably two that I shouldn't have.  I came back via a bushwhack to avoid the crossings on the way back.  November head me up the Bulge & Cabot on a day I had hoped to sneak in a nice weather fall hike but instead got a taste of the late fall's rendition of winter.  While this hike is never a glamour trip, it felt like a real slog.    

Less than two weeks later i was back in the ADKs & on my first trip in the AMR.  I had planned on a trip up Sawteeth which I had convinced myself on the way to the lake was going to be another slog.    After the prior two trips had convinced myself I needed to take some time off.  Instead, I opted out of Sawteeth & went up Indian head.  Not too hard & great views, I had re-engerized myself & was anxiously looking forward my next hike, nine days away & counting.....

Next year????

At least a Franconia Traverse & toying with the idea of a Presi-traverse or at least a Northern trip.  Heading back to the AMR & the ADK in July.  The extra vacation will be in ????  (Might see a Sox game in Baltimore, the Delaware High Point is not too far out of the way tthough)     

What's in your plans & how was your 2007?


----------



## walkerd2 (Dec 23, 2007)

I didn't get as much hiking in as I wanted this year, but my limited time was understandable since I went to school over the summer.

Started this year with a great hike over the Hancocks, then followed it up with a not so great hike up Passsaconaway, where we stupidly turned around 5 minutes from the summit, which we thought was the summit. (Doh!) Hiked up to Hermit Lake and saw Tucks for the first time in all its winter glory. 2 days later broke trail up most of Mt. Moriah trail through all the snow from the Valentines Day storm. That was some of the most snow I've ever seen in my life. Followed that hike with a successful hike up Passaconaway.
First hike of the spring was an epic but beautiful solo wack/hike to Owls head, where I made sure I went to both "peaks." Later in March I had a windy, foggy but reasonably warm time up on Middle and South Carter. Didn't get back up until May, when a friend and I hiked up Tucks, he boarded down, and I headed up to the summit.
I didn't get back up until July, when I hiked up to Carrigain, then bushwhacked down to Vose Spur, which was quite the hike. The next day I hiked up Washington for Seek the Peak via Huntington Ravine. It was nice to see some friends from last year.
Next hike was in August, when I hit the Weeks, then stayed at Cabot Cabin. The next day I hit Cabot, the Horn and the Bulge, then I drove to Moosilauke and completed my all season 4000 footers. My next hike was Madison, Adams and Jefferson on one of the most beautiful days I had seen that year. After that I hiked Franconia Ridge during Flags on the 48, which was great. 
Last 4000 hike I did was up Ammo ravine to Monroe then Eisenhower, which was on Nov. 12th, right after they got the snow. That was my best hike of the year.

I was really happy with my progress winter hiking since this was my first season, and can't wait to start my 4000 winter list, which starts tomorrow. 
Heres to 2008 :wink:


----------



## alpino (Dec 26, 2007)

Great thread.
My hiking year got a late start as I only did a few short winter hikes last year. I skied every weekend though, so I was still in the mountains a lot. But once the weather warmed up a bit I made some major progress on my NH 4K list. I have stayed at huts and shelters before but I had never stayed in a tent in the backcountry. This year I did four overnight trips with lots of tenting. The first was a three day Presie Traverse staying at Naumen Tentsite and the Perch (6 new 4Ks). Then in September I spent another three days backpacking the western half of the new Grafton Loop trail in Maine. 
My girlfriend has always enjoyed the shorter, lower elevation hikes, but in the past she had no interest in the 4Ks. She got herself into pretty good shape this year and wanted to try something a bit more challenging. So this summer we climbed Tecumsah and then Starr King and Waumbec. Having passed the test she was ready for something a bit more serious. So in October we traversed Franconia Ridge from the Cannon Mountain parking lot to Lincoln Woods with a night at Liberty Springs tentsite. She did a great job, but I think I created a monster. Now she wants to complete the list. She now had nine 4Ks and wanted to finish the year with at least 10. So in November we climbed Cabot with an overnight at Cabot Cabin. She was a trouper. She said it was her favorite hike even though the temperture got down to 28 overnight and we woke up to several inches of snow. So she finished the year with 10 4ks under her belt, and I've now done 44. I'll finish the list in 2008, and it looks like I'll be going for a second round with her.


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 26, 2007)

This year in hiking, well, gosh. I should get una_dogger to write up hers ... 45 of the ADK 46 in just a month or two, plus numerous NH48 peaks. But I can't take any credit there, this was not my biggest hiking year. We did a bunch of peaks in Jan-Mar, introducing her to winter peaks, but I was skiing a lot and then come springtime we both bought bikes and started spending our weekends cycling around everywhere.

So to be honest, not a lot of major hiking, though the trips I did, such as winter on Carrigain, a Southern Presie traverse, Franconia Ridge, Washington, a Wildcat traverse ... they weren't slouches. I also had an awesome trip to Baxter State Park, which never ceases to amaze me with its beauty.







 The big event of the year was backpacking in the Maroon Bells Wilderness in Colorado. Five days and four nights above 10,000', including going over four passes each around 12,500', in beautiful weather conditions, with spectacular scenery, wildflowers in bloom, a nearly-full moon each night, and the single most amazing campsite I've ever had. I'll post a TR when I finally finish going through our almost-1,000 photos.

This winter I'm again trying to find balance between skiing and hiking, and I know next summer we'll be alternating hiking and bicycling, plus some kayaking, but hopefully we can fit some long-distance backpacking in again, maybe the Lakeville-Placid trail, another trip to Baxter, me getting me my last 9 of the New England Hundred Highest, and of course una_dogger's last of the ADK 46.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 26, 2007)

I hiked a bunch of the Appalachian trail here in PA..since I use nearly all my vacation time during ski season..I didn't do any hiking in the Rockies or New England.  I miss living in Bozeman MT and having great hiking in the Bridgers and Spanish Peaks right outside my door-step and the 3 weeks I spent in Colorado with my Geology class back in 2000..that was some damn fine hiking especially in the San Juans..notably Mount Uncompadre.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 26, 2007)

This was a banner year for me and my wife with regards to hiking. Our favorite hike used to be the Delaware Water Gap in NJ and every once in awhile we would head up to Harriman park in NY, both within an hour of our house. This year we expanded our horizons. 


It started with a hike up to Tuckerman Ravine for some spring skiing on 5/12 and then again on 5/27.
In June we hit Minnewaska and Mohonk near New Paltz, NY
July we discovered our new local fav, Breakneck Ridge in Dutchess County, NY
July also checked out Sam's Point near Ellenville, NY (home to Ice Caves)
August was some new areas at Harriman Park that we've never been to, included some cool mines
August we also hit PEEC in PA as well as Beacon Mountain in NY
September was our fist trip up to the Adirondecks, The first peak we hit was Alconquin, great hike!
October we found ourselves up in the Adirondacks again where on we hike Big Slide and Gothics. We will most definetly be exploring the Adirondacks again next year, great range.
And then came snow!


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 26, 2007)

GSS & Andyzee:

Thanks for the reminder.  I did get to hike twice in April on the AT in PA, my first PA hikes since Mt. Davis back in 1995.  One hike was just east of Leigh Gap nea the ski area & the other up to the Pinnacle.  great View from Pinnacle.

Thanks,


----------



## una_dogger (Dec 31, 2007)

MichaelJ said:


> . I should get una_dogger to write up hers ... .




Well, I must admit that 2007 was a year of shameless peakbagging for me! My tally includes 75 4ks, and 82 peaks if we throw in 3ks. Some 4ks were repeats.  My favorite hikes in the NE include a Southern Presi Traverse with MichaelJ, an early April winter conditions hike of Madison and Adams with Mntn Drew (Rocks on Top) and Terra the traildog. My hardest hike of the season was "All Four Sewards in a Day", Seymour, Seward, Donaldson and Emmons -- 24 miles and 6k gain in 13 hours in the Daks (in the rain...ugggh!). Hands down my most enjoyable hike was the backpack of the Maroon Bells with MichaelJ.

All in all a good year. 

I've just started downhill skiing so finding that winter hiking/skiing balance certainly will be a challenge! 

Definately want to progress to longer rides on the bikes this summer. A weekend or  two of hiking/paddling in the Daks would be very nice next summer.  I'd also like to get Katadhin, a few Maine peaks, Haystack in the Daks and about ten more NH peaks to finish the NE115 by sometime next summer. Now that MichaelJ and I are geographically in the same place, I'd really like us to do some more backpacking. 

I'd like to challenge myself with a Presi Traverse and a Great Range Traverse -- but we'll see, there's so much to do and so little time to do it, it seems!


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a copy of this thread....

5 week backpacking/ sea kayaking trip to Washington State with a group of 10, just got back on Saturday.
Started off on the Olympic Coast, from Shi Shi Beach to Rialto Beach. Took 4 days, I think 27 miles in total, I could be wrong. Hiking on the beach was new to me, some types of sand are hard and really easy to walk on, but some you sink down 3 or 4 inches... Camped at some great campsites, tides weren't a problem, only had to take a few headlands but the views were awesome. Tide Pools all along the trip for the most part (Shi Shi Beach and Cape Johnson especially I think). Saw thousands of sea stars, anemones, brittle stars and the like. Saw only about 4 groups the whole time until we got to Hole-In-The-Wall (where the beach is.... like a regular beach, hundreds of people).

After the Olympic Coast, we headed to Mt. St. Helens, and circumnavigated it on Loowit Trail 216, the best backpacking of my life. Camped at Plains of Abraham, really surreal. The trail was washed out horribly compared to last year as we learned from a hiker we passed, had to cross huge canyons with no trails, some pretty scary stuff but real fun too. At one point we hiked down a "sand bowl" and sort of got lost with the washout, ended up camping off trail and had to follow elk tracks to cross the canyon (the one before Sheep Canyon I believe). Days were long because you would have to take an extra hour just to plan a route down one side and up the other. Last day went pretty smoothly, camped right before the Ptarmigan trail (which went from the parking lot to the summit), in a really cool rocky section. Hiked the mountain the next day, but I believe 100 people have permits each day so it wasn't nearly as nice as the Loowit trail which we saw maybe 10 people in 4 days. I recommend the 216 trail to any backpacker, it's tough in places but worth it, you get to see some of the coolest places on Earth.

We then took a break for a few days, took some day hikes in Mt. Raineer national park before heading to Wenatchee Forest and the Enchanments.

The First day we hiked in to Colchuck Lake, which is so blue from the glaciers, pretty much like antifreeze colored. VERY cold but refreshing to swim in. The next day we hiked Aasgard pass, gained about 2000 vertical feet in about half a mile. My knees were bad this whole trip but by the end of the pass they were beyond bad... Camped near Aasgard pass for 3 nights, nice campsite. Mountain goats showed up every day, more common then deer in the Catskills. Tried to get to the top of Enchanment peak the next day as a day trip, but ended up just rock climbing and we had followed the contour too high, but we were just as high as the peak. Went "skiing" on some snow fields, really fun. Next day was one of only two days it rained on the trip (both in the Enchanments). Huge storm, stayed in tents all day pretty much. Next day we hiked through to Prusik pass for lunch, came back down and headed to Snow Lake. The end of the Enchanments is one of the coolest places I have ever been, looks like something out of a fairy tale. Camped at Snow Lake, horribly buggy, then packed out.

Last week of the trip we went sea kayaking in the San Juan Islands, lots of people and pretty uneventful, but saw a ton of seals and bald eagles. Pretty fun had a 20 mile day which was against the current for most of it which sucked, but found some really nice campsites and places to stop for lunch.

Most amazing trip I've ever been on, whole lot of fun.

Some pictures:





^Olympic Coast^




^Olympic Coast^




^Olympic Coast^




^Mount Saint Helens^




^Mount Saint Helens^




^Mount Saint Helens^


----------



## adamti91 (Jan 2, 2008)

Some more pictures:





^The Enchantments^




^The Enchantments^




^Mount Saint Helens^




^Mount Saint Helens^




^Olympic Coast^




^San Juan Islands^




^San Juan Islands^


----------

